# Plex Autoplay Next Episode



## uptonight (Feb 15, 2015)

I use Plex along with Netflix and Prime on my new Tivo LUXs and Roamio. The problem is, the Tivo version of Plex seems to be outdated and does NOT have Autoplay which will automatically play the next episode. I have to manually go back a few pages and pick the next episode.

All my other systems (Roku, FireTV, Samsung, Vizio) have the newer version of Plex that does Autoplay. I don't know what the reason is for this, perhaps it's a limitation of Tivo, or hopefully, it's a simple Plex upgrade. We as end users don't have any way to upgrade Plex so I'm asking here, can Tivo developers upgrade Plex, or, is there a way to add Autoplay?

Thanks


----------



## uptonight (Feb 15, 2015)

Do any developers read this? I would love to side load the newer version of plex. Is that possible?


----------

